# Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in kid



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Astro is the 8 week old kid I posted about this past weekend. We are still having issues with him. Vet saw him on Sunday and was surprised to find he has pneumonia. She treated him with a large dose of Nuflor that day. Monday his temp was gone, he was bouncing around, and finally eating on his own all day long. Tuesday morning he had a fever again and was not eating at all. She gave me a syringe of Draxxin for him, which I gave as soon as I got home from work that evening. Wednesday morning he was up and bouncing again, eating everything in sight like the little pig I know him to be. This morning he is back to not eating although he does not have a fever.

She is suggesting a viral pneumonia or aspiration pneumonia, both of which she holds out little hope of him recovering from. She said to keep him on banamine every day and force feed when he is not eating. Anyone have any suggestions for anything else I can do for him? I will be taking him to the small animal vet I work for tonight, so hopefully he can give me a second opinion. My little Astro has me worried sick!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

he should be on the antibiotic for 5 days...it seems he is better and then the next day not good...the treatment should be continued for 5 days and I use the Nuflor at 3cc's per 100lbs. Banamine when needed and no more than every 12 hrs (1cc / 100lbs) Oak and Elm leaves are good for them during the process also in moderation of course..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Yes, I agree. The antibiotics need to be continued and administered every day for him to recover.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Give him a lot of vitamin C. If he were a Nigerian kid I would be giving him about 500mg a day. For a full-size kid, you can double or even triple that. A lot of vitamin C won't hurt him a bit (except if you give WAY too much, when it might cause diarrhea).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

I have heard nothing but GREAT things about the Draxxin, has worked when others have not, and worked fast with one shot. It should only be a one shot deal, but since a goat processes med dif. maybe another shot???? I would ask especialy since it did so well so fast for your little one.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Just to clarify, I am not saying the vitamin C should replace the antibiotic, but given along with it. Prayers for his quick recovery!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

I would try a different antibiotic and do a 5-7 day course. Usually the Nuflor is a 1 time treatment maybe 2 skipping a day in between but since that did not work try something different. 
He may have a secondary infection or issue going on that needs differnt antibiotic.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

When one of my kids had pneumonia this year I gave him a long acting antiobiotic every other day for 3 doses and Pen G for 5 days, a dose of Bo-se, Vit E, B-complex & probiotics every day until he was eating with gusto again and done with the antibiotics. Could be the antibiotics are messing with his rumen and the probiotic may help. The Bo-se & additional Vit E will boost immune function and the B-complex will help create appetite. My kid was so week I had to tube him 4 times before he would take a bottle. Hope your kid is doing better & recovers fully soon ray:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

I had a little guy with what I believe to be pneumonia. My goat mentors had me give Nuflor every day for five days straight. It sure sounds like your little guy is relapsing after the antibiotic leaves his system. What was the "large dose" your vet gave? It stands to reason if your goat has viral pneumonia, he wouldn't have improved with the antibiotics for one day like he did. My little goat was very slow to get over his illness. The Nuflor alone didn't seem to be getting it. I didn't see the quick response like you have with your goat. I added two things that I believe made a difference and allowed him to turn the corner. One was Bovi Sera. 3cc SQ every other day. The other was lactated ringers, about 40-50cc SQ. Giving the lactated ringers was harrowing. I felt so bad I had tears in my eyes, but the response was undeniable. I'm starting to think 50% of curing any sick goat is keeping them hydrated.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

I'd start him on some Oxytet or Tylosin, or even go to Excenel which is like draxxin, but given every day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Draxxin is a 5 day antibiotic and it really should take care of it. I would do 1 more shot of Draxxin and see if it helps. Along with some support stuff too. Certainly the vitamin C is great and I would be giving him a B complex shot. Keep up the Banamine for as long as the vet tells you to. Good luck with the little guy.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

I have nothing to add. You have gotten great tips. I do want to say that I hope your little guy recovers.
When our Amigo had polio the vet had us give Nuflor every day for 5 days.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

THANK YOU everyone for the suggestions! I really appreciate it! :grouphug: You guys are the best!

I have two vets. Our large animal vet, she takes care of our cows and my goats. And our local small animal vet, I have worked for him off and on over the last several years. The large animal one is the one that saw and has been treating Astro. I do not know how much Nuflor she gave him, she did not say and she gave it to him herself. Nothing was ever said about vitamin B, etc. Probiotics were supposed to be started a few days after the antibiotics. She is the one who diagnosed it as pneumonia. He was never coughing or wheezing, or anything else I would consider going along with it.

As of this week, I am back to working for the small animal vet. He has always been my back-up vet for when I don't agree with the large animal vet. He checked Astro out this evening when I was done working. He says he does not have pneumonia, his lungs are completely clear. He did an ultrasound to check his rumen. It is not functioning properly because of the antibiotics, and lack of vitamin B and probiotics. He gave him the vitamin B along with a new long acting Excenel, told me to go home and give him probios and yogurt. I am supposed to continue the vitamin B, probios, and yogurt for at least a week, then see how he is doing.

I plan on adding the vitamin C also, once I pick some up tomorrow.

At least Astro kept everyone amused while I worked! He was never quiet through my whole four hour shift.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Your backup vet sounds like a very reasonable man. Hope the suggestions help your baby.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

sounds about right -- the pneumonia was cleared up by the antibiotics but supportive treatment for his rumen wasnt given so he had a relapse - it happens. Glad you have him on probiotics and B vitamins now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Excenel is not long acting. Excede is. Excenel is just Naxcel with stuff in it to last longer on the shelf. Excede is the 4 day long acting Naxcel product. Just so you know if you use it.

Hope your little guy gets better for you.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Help! Pneumonia that will not respond to antibiotics in *

Oh, ok. I didn't look at the bottle he drew it from last night. He was going to have me give him excenel every day, but decided to do the long- acting stuff. At least I trust him. I cant always trust my large-animal vet.

So far Astro is doing great today. But that is how it has been going, good the day after antibiotics, bad the following day. I guess if he is still eating tomorrow morning that will be the best sign.


----------

